# Multiscreensystem



## 10110010 (23. August 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe vor mir ein Multiscreen System zusammen zu bauen.
Ich habe da so an 9 Monitore gedacht, da ich vit mit Grafiken, Webdesign und sonstige Programmierung zu tun habe.
Natürlich möchte ich auch die neusten Spiele Spielen.

Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung, ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt.
Sprich Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Prozessor etz.

Währe supper wenn Ihr mir da ein paar Tips geben könnt.

Danke schonmal.

Gruß
01


----------



## fluessig (24. August 2010)

Präzesier doch bitte mal ein wenig. Wie groß sollen die einzelnen Monitore denn sein und willst du auf allen 9 gleichzeitig ein modernes 3D Spiel spielen?

Ich glaube du bist mit 9 Monitoren nicht gut beraten. 6 könnte ich noch irgendwie einsehen, aber ich vermute, dir würden 3 oder 2 auch reichen.  Bei 9 Monitoren bietet sich ja eigentlich eine 3x3 Anordnung an. Damit bekommt man aber ein total komisches Seitenverhältnis, was in den meisten Spielen ziemlich komisch aussehen dürfte und je nach Sitzabstand kann man das Spielgeschehen schon gar nicht mehr überblicken.

Mein Traumsetup sähe so aus: 2* 26" Monitor mit je 2560*1600 und IPS Panel (z.B. von NEC für je etwa 1900 Euro) und daneben noch als große Anzeige entweder ein Beamer oder ein großer Fernseher. Die Monitore bieten enorm viel Arbeitsfläche (~ etwa 6 * 1280 * 1024 also z.B. 6*19" Monitore), sind von der Verkabelung einfacher, weniger Nahtstellen usw. Die meiste Zeit verwendet man ohnehin nur einen der beiden Monitore, den zweiten kann man ja noch für Programme verwenden die einen immerwieder mit Popup-Informationen versorgen oder für Werkzeuge. Den Fernseher/Beamer zum spielen mit Freunden oder um einen Film zu genießen.

Wenn man keine Lust auf Kabel umstöpseln hat, könnte man das z.B. mit einer modernen Ati Grafikkarte machen. Dank Eyefinity unterstützen glaub ich alle Modelle schon min. 3 Monitore. Ein paar Modelle würden auch noch mehr Monitoranschlüsse bieten. Moderne Spiele in voller Auflösung auf einem der 26" Monitore zu spielen wird glaub ich ein teures Vergnügen - da sollte es schon die beste Grafikkarte sein, die nvidia oder Ati zu bieten haben (braucht viel RAM), oder eben Auflösung reduzieren. Ich bin kein Fan von SLI/Crossfire/MultiGPU wegen der nicht zu vermeidenden Mikroruckler (Bild wird in der Mitte "zerfetzt").

Wenn du einen wirklich überzeugenden Grund hast für die 9 Monitore, dann werde ich versuchen dir dahingehend weitere gute Tipps zu geben. Hier im Forum wurden auch schon ein paar tolle Seiten zum Thema Multimonitoring gepostet. Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Suchfunktion weiter 

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## 10110010 (24. August 2010)

Hallo und erstmal vielen dank für dein Statement.

Kommen wir erstmal zur begründung der 9 Monitore:
Ich entwickel einige Client-Server Anwendungen mit dem Visual Studio.
Alleine für die beiden Projekte brauche ich schonmal jeweils einen Monitor. Zusätzlich möchte ich , dass beim Debugggen nicht ständig das Formular neu gezeichnet wird, deshalb lasse ich die Form auch auf einen Extra Monitor darstellen.
Somit währen wir auch schon bei 4.
Wie zu jeder guten Entwicklung habe ich auch zu jeder Anwendung entsprechende Logfiles die ich auch gerne Überblicken möchte.
Dann sind es schon 6.
Da ein Entwickler nicht alles wissen kann, Google ich mir einige Beispiele wobei ich Entwicklung und Explorer um Blick habe sollte. Da das Visual Studio 2010 mittlerweile Multiscreen unterstützu würde ich gerne meine Frames auch auf den Monitoren Verteilen.

Denke dass sollte Grund genug sein.

Spielen muß nicht unbedingt über alle 9 Sein, und auf keinen fall mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig.
Es währe schön, wenn die Spiele 9 Monitore unterstützen würden, ist aber wie schon erwähnt nicht zwingend notwändig.
Denke aber 3 Monitore für Spiele sollte machbar sein.

Du hast schon richtig erkannt, dass ich eine Konstellation 3 * 3 anstrebe.

Nun Daten zu den Monitore:
Es sollten schon 21' Monitore sein, möglichst mit sehr dünnem Rand.
Sie sollten auf keinen Fall interne Lautsprecher haben.
Die Reaktionszeit sollte auch an die Modernen Spiele angepasst sein.
Sie sollten auf jeden Fall Full HD unterstützen.

Leider ist meine Hardwarekenntnisse nicht so besonders gut, deshalb weis ich nicht, welche daten für dich noch interessant währen.

Wäre super, wenn ich dein Interesse weiterhin geweckt habe und du mir weiterhin Tips gibst.
Vielen Dank nochmal.

Gruß
01


----------



## fluessig (24. August 2010)

Okay, da Du Dir der Sache so sicher bist. Bei der Hardware gibt's zu beachten, dass natürlich nicht jeder Monitor geeignet ist (Schalter/Anschlüsse dürfen nicht aussen am Rand sein, usw.)

21" und FullHD schließt sich aus. In dem Bereich gibt's nur 4:3 Monitore mit 1600*1200 Pixeln Auflösung, von Eizo und NEC, eigentlich die idealen Monitore für Mehrfachbildschirmbetriebe.

Für dich würde http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...332/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=55.9+cm+(22") sehr gut passen. Schmaler Rahmen, soweit ich sehen kann alles von vorne bedienbar, 22" und 1920*1080. Der Preis ist auch sehr günstig.

Als nächstes mach dir davon mal die Dimensionen bewußt: 
Ein Monitor: 515mm*373mm. 
3*3 Monitore: 1545mm*1119mm - also 1,5 mal 1,1 Meter.
Wenn ich mir das an meinem Schreibtisch vorstelle, dann ist die obere Monitorreihe soweit aus meinem Sichtfeld, dass es unangenehm wäre da öfter hoch zu schauen, bzw. ich vermutlich die Logfiles wieder auf einen unteren Monitor holen müsste um mit der Maus genau an gewisse Stellen navigieren zu können. Da wäre es mir lieber ein Programm zu schreiben, das mir interessante Neuerungen in den Logfiles per Popup signalisiert (als Anregung  )

Allein aus technischer Sicht würde ich eine 2*3 Lösung präferieren, weil dies angeblich mit einer einzigen Ati Grafikkarte lösbar wäre. Ein Beispiel siehst du hier: http://diepresse.com/home/techscience/hightech/507747/index.do

Da ich leider grad keinen Artikel dazu finde, wie es mit nur einer Grafikkarte geht, hier noch ein Link zu einer Demonstration mit 2 Grafikkarten im Crossfirebetrieb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RO3wt_JLHE - sehr interessant ist hier die Halterung über die du dir natürlich auch Gedanken machen musst.

Zwei richtig gute Grafikkarten dieser Art kosten leider auch etwa 1000 Euro damit das geht. Das Mainboard muss natürlich auch entsprechend Crossfire zur Verfügung stellen können.

Nur mit den fetten Grafikkarten kannst Du die Monitore auch in ihrer vollen Auflösung nutzen, es gäbe nämlich auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Art Verteiler von Matrox (Triple Head 2 Go) mit dem man von einem Grafikkartenausgang 3 Monitore zu einem zusammenfassen könnte. Dabei dürfen die 3 Monitore jedoch nur maximal 1680*1050 Pixel Auflösung haben (also kein Full HD). Das ist dann auch schon das Problem bei den 3*3 Monitoren, denn da würde ich dann schon diese Matrox Verteiler mit in Betracht ziehen (müssen?) und dann müsstest du Bildschirme mit geringerer Auflösung nehmen.

So das ist glaub ich fast alles was ich mir in der Vergangenheit zu dem Thema angeeignet habe. Ab hier kann ich dir glaub ich nicht mehr weiterhelfen und muss dich leider auf google verweisen oder aber es meldet sich noch jemand mit mehr Erfahrung zu dem Thema.


----------



## 10110010 (24. August 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die Preziese Auskunft.

Ih habe mir mal die Links angeschaut und sehe dass eher unkritisch.

Zum einen werde ich die Aufhängung selber bauen, wobei der Mittlere Monitor direkt im Blickfeld liegt.
Zum Anderen denke ich sollten die Spiele entweder über 3 Monitore gehen oder über alle 9.
Die Problwmatik mit den Rahmen ist bereits bekannt.

Mit dem Monitor, den du angegeben hast, hast du recht. Der Rahmen ist dünn und die Bedienknöpfe sind forne.


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe würde ich mindestens 2 Grafikkarten brauchen um alleine die Auflösung nutzen zu können?

Ich denke doch mal, das die Karten PCI- Express nutzen.
Gibt es ein Board, dass 3 Solcher Slots unterstützt, im Crosfire-Modus?

Wie sieht es da mit Arbeitsspeicher aus?
Was sollte da das Minimum sein?

Gruß
01


----------

